# Best Buy In-Store Inventory UPDATE



## chriszwho (Aug 23, 2011)

This is an update for all you Best Buy campers looking to pick up a TouchPad. I just got back from camping out at a Best Buy and the very rude manager told us that "[All?] Best Buys recieved their only shipment on Wednesday, and that is it. No more."

So I don't know if my SoCal area Best Buys got their shipments Wed or if that meant ALL Best Buys got them then. Either way, it looks like Best Buy is no longer an option in the last minute frenzy to pick up a device.

Good luck to you all and be a good fellow forum member and keep dropping any updates you have back here to help out the community. _*Remember, we're supposed to be helping each other on this forum not having slanderous flame wars causing rifts due to greed.*_


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well it can't apply to all stores because i stopped at my local bb and they handed out tickets for a shipment they are getting today


----------



## chriszwho (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok. Yeah, I heard some were handing out vouchers, but I was told by my BB that that was over. It must vary by region. Well good luck to you.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

chriszwho said:


> Ok. Yeah, I heard some were handing out vouchers, but I was told by my BB that that was over. It must vary by region. Well good luck to you.


I heard only big traffic BestBuy stores would be getting some this weekend. Take it for what its worth..probably nothing :-(


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, can't be true. A Rhode Island Best Buy actually got stock today.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

chriszwho said:


> This is an update for all you Best Buy campers looking to pick up a TouchPad. I just got back from camping out at a Best Buy and the very rude manager told us that "[All?] Best Buys recieved their only shipment on Wednesday, and that is it. No more."
> 
> So I don't know if my SoCal area Best Buys got their shipments Wed or if that meant ALL Best Buys got them then. Either way, it looks like Best Buy is no longer an option in the last minute frenzy to pick up a device.
> 
> Good luck to you all and be a good fellow forum member and keep dropping any updates you have back here to help out the community. _*Remember, we're supposed to be helping each other on this forum not having slanderous flame wars causing rifts due to greed.*_


They were Dix at the the weho (Los Angeles stores...)


----------



## dattack (Jul 5, 2011)

Man, if any of you guys from socal can get an extra hp touchpad, let me know. I will see if there are any available around my area. But i doubt it so far.


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

My best buy in Washington state is getting some tomorrow... They said they've had about 200 people call and ask about them. The best buy is about an hour away, so I'm debating on whether I should go and try and pick one up.


----------



## zappcatt (Aug 23, 2011)

http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/26/more-hp-touchpads-at-best-buy/


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm at work today (time and a half... hell yea) and the wife just got her ticket for a 32GB at the Best Buy in knoxville! Can't wait for android on this thing.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

lu270bro said:


> I'm at work today (time and a half... hell yea) and the wife just got her ticket for a 32GB at the Best Buy in knoxville! Can't wait for android on this thing.
> 
> Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


Knoxville, TN?? Seems like all the stores in the SE got SE this morning. I can personally vouch that Madison, MS got 22, Jackson, MS about the same and the flowood, ms store also received stock this morning. All 3 stores had substantial lines before 730am. Tickets were handed out around 8 and I went home empty handed! I don't mind going home empty handed but to go home empty handed when one particular group or family in line are all playing on touchpads already and another member of the group sitting over by their vehicle offering to sell touchpads to people getting turned away by best buy. At quite a markup I might add! Now that pisses me off! It had to be around 15 or better touchpads in the back of their vehicle! Wasn't it apple that at one point required a credit card to buy an iPad? To somewhat cut down on scalping??


----------



## cfirst (Aug 24, 2011)

And don't trust their instruction on the phone. Local Best buy had message announcing in their phone that all sale will be starting 9AM this morning. Guess what, another manager claim it was mistake and all unit sold out last night. He also said Best buy doesn't have any more stocks nor expecting any more.


----------



## cfirst (Aug 24, 2011)

Stores around east New york state got their on Wednesday/Thursday night


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I will confirm what the OP says here in CO. All Best Buys got their shipments in mid week. In this state, they sold them as they wanted but everyone put them up by yesterday. Every location in the state no says no more coming in.


----------



## thebaka18 (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like central Florida is out of luck. After checking the online stock system and then talking to a couple friends who work in logistics at my local best buy store, they have been told not to expect any more shipments for the touchpad. SOL CFL guys


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

thebaka18 said:


> Looks like central Florida is out of luck. After checking the online stock system and then talking to a couple friends who work in logistics at my local best buy store, they have been told not to expect any more shipments for the touchpad. SOL CFL guys


There was a Branden store that had them listed yesterday. Probably the only places left or ebay with people turning a profit or hope HP gets enough to cover the long list they must have. Anyone have any idea how many TP's can fit on a container ship? ;-)


----------



## corim123 (Aug 23, 2011)

HP has mostly covered their long list from people I've spoken to. Most of their stock is going to go to new orders from what I'd guess. I still doubt 75k will be enough but I'm hoping to get an order in this time.


----------



## thebaka18 (Aug 26, 2011)

piiman said:


> There was a Branden store that had them listed yesterday. Probably the only places left or ebay with people turning a profit or hope HP gets enough to cover the long list they must have. Anyone have any idea how many TP's can fit on a container ship? ;-)


Sweet! how about carpooling and raiding-- uh buying!! the brandon store for some awesome goodies!


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

In Buford, GA I was told a shipment may be coming in and that if it did, they would use the voucher system. This wasn't from a manager, but a security guy posted up front. He said it has been a madhouse and he didn't get one as his manager told him they must do customers first. He could be full of it, but he seemed peeved he couldn't get one and everyone was asking him, including me.

The reason why I asked him, is that he is loss prevention and when I worked there in 2001 an LP guy oversaw all deliveries. I don't know if it is still the case so I asked anyhow.

I can confirm over the past week they did get a delivery of around 50 that were gone in minutes from people driving from other stores, mainly alpheretta(sp). Seems there was an associate that sold from his store and allowed to pick up in buford. I know personally 2 that got it from buford, yet they didn't call or have a hold of any kind, just got lucky. This info may or may not help anyone, but is what I have knowledge of. Best of luck to all still searching.


----------



## CanIPlzHazDroid (Aug 29, 2011)

Alright guys, I actually work for a Best Buy in the PA area and as of 7 oclock last night RSS (our inventory system) was showing a -49 unit count (16GB) for the entire district, which means that touchpads have been sent back to HP the on hand count is 0 for each local store. However there was a popup in out ETK (Employee Toolkit) this week that said something to the effect of "Our orrigional plan to sell hp touchpads was to sit them on a pallet and let them sell, however due to overwhelming demand we are issueing a ticket(PDF with line number and MOD signature) to sell the remaining touchpads". So to me it sounds like we will continue to get shippments at random but i wouldnt ask managers because they either dont know or are told to mums the word even to us employees. Good luck everyone


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

I called all the local Sam's club in North AL, and was told by one store that Walmart sent back a shipment to HP! But all the other stores told me that they sold out, so take that for what its worth.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

bamaredwingsfan said:


> I called all the local Sam's club in North AL, and was told by one store that Walmart sent back a shipment to HP! But all the other stores told me that they sold out, so take that for what its worth.


I read somewhere that a lot of stores sent back the touchpads to HP. Officemax, officedepot, staples to name a few.


----------



## homeeey (Aug 15, 2011)

thewhiteboy said:


> I read somewhere that a lot of stores sent back the touchpads to HP. Officemax, officedepot, staples to name a few.


I have been assuming this is why its taking HP awhile to release more, They don't know how many are coming back.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

CanIPlzHazDroid said:


> Alright guys, I actually work for a Best Buy in the PA area and as of 7 oclock last night RSS (our inventory system) was showing a -49 unit count (16GB) for the entire district, which means that touchpads have been sent back to HP the on hand count is 0 for each local store. However there was a popup in out ETK (Employee Toolkit) this week that said something to the effect of "Our orrigional plan to sell hp touchpads was to sit them on a pallet and let them sell, however due to overwhelming demand we are issueing a ticket(PDF with line number and MOD signature) to sell the remaining touchpads". So to me it sounds like we will continue to get shippments at random but i wouldnt ask managers because they either dont know or are told to mums the word even to us employees. Good luck everyone


So would this mean that it's coming on Best Buy truck or UPS/Fedex?


----------



## Phax (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm a manager at an OfficeMax and we had 3 touchpad and we sold them we didn't send them bak


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, I just missed it at near by store here in Mesa, AZ. I was 2 customers away. They only had 7 come into the store. So I called other stores around there area and the told me they were done with them. It's the same story they keep telling you on the phone, but just have to keep checking. But hope to score one from hp site.


----------



## tullywork (Aug 28, 2011)

on Saturday Aug 20, the TP I picked up at a local staples was the last one left and the store manager told me they only originally received 3, and only 'high volume' stores had 5 or more....so sounds like there weren't a lot at each store to begin with. She did also say she heard before the firesale that a lot of them were being returned, and that they couldn't sell them as open box because they potentially had confidential user data, so they're all sent back to HP, I wonder if that's a standard for all retailers? Might be a lot of returns available the coming weeks??.


----------

